# Looking for people to fly fish with



## fishfixdotcom (Aug 12, 2010)

Hey y'all,

I'm a transplant from Michigan/DC and I'm looking for people to fish with. I've got my own boat (17' tunnel master with 50 honda). I'm a little green but I'll pole and we'll obviously split time on the bow. I don't start work until Nov. 15th and I'll be fishing weekends after that.

PM me if you wanna fish.


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

Where did you move to? East central covers a large area.


----------



## Nick_Nickolson (Feb 5, 2010)

X2


----------



## fishfixdotcom (Aug 12, 2010)

Yeah, my bad for not being a little bit more specific! Thanks for pointing that out.

I'm in Coral Gables so I can fish anywhere from Biscayne Bay to Flamingo to Islamorada.


----------



## Nick_Nickolson (Feb 5, 2010)

I'd love to get together, but I'd have to make that a weekend or longer vacation kinda trip. That's at least an 1.5 hr. or longer drive for me...We should get together. I'll PM you my contact info.


----------



## kb2727 (May 5, 2010)

I fish upper keys, flamingo,etc. 18 dolphin backcountry. seems most of my companions are now with kiddies or job demands. i'm a dade schoolteacher fishing weekends, school breaks, etc. fly from 6-7 wts to 12's


----------

